# Grinding noise



## Lori Ori (Nov 26, 2009)

Hello,
I was hoping someone would be able to help me out...
I have a 2005 GTO 6.0 and recently I have been noticing a grinding noise when starting out in 1st gear (as the clutch is released) and my monitor says 'low traction'. I hear the noise in the rear of the passenger side. It doesn't do it every single time coming out of 1st, but at least 2-3 times a day. I had a mechanic at Firestone take it for a test drive while getting some new tires and of course it didn't do it for him...Any ideas of what this could be?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

When the GTO senses a loss of traction it will apply the brakes to the spinning wheel to add traction to the other wheel. You may have a bad traction sensor. Turn off the traction control and see if the problem stops.


----------

